# Top 5 Rock Anthems



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Always been a bit of a rock fan so my suggested top 5. Hard to decide as so many greats and hard to leave some bands out but hey. In no particular order

Voodoo Chile - Jimmy Hendrix

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple

Sweet Child of Mine - Guns n Roses

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

now the last one was really difficult as I'd like Choo Choo Mama by Ten Years After or Rory Gallagher but they're not really famous enough so had to settle for Black Sabbath.

So what's your top 5 and no soft rock or glam rock crap. Just the real thing.

Alasdair


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

back in black-ac/dc

dont stop believin-journey

spirit of the radio-rush

pearl jam - alive

ufo-doctor doctor

those are some of my favorite anthems not necessarily on my ipod but usually get me singing when they turn up on planet rock.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My top 5 would be...

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zepplin

Don't fear the reaper _ Blue Oyster Cult

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones

Nothing else matters - Metallica

Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd.

In no particular order.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Very difficult to decide whats proper rock music - I think lots of my choices would be maybe outside - Rory would deffo be in there but I'll go along with not famous enough

no particular order and may change from day to day -

Free - Allright now

Heart - Magic Man

Jefferson Airplane - Jane

Led Zep - Kashmir

Rainbow - Since you've been gone


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Panama = Van Halen

Talk Dirty to me = Poison

Midnight Cowboy= Faith No More (absolutley blistering)

Still Of the night = Whitesnake

She's so Fine= Thunder


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To many to choose from

But some from my youth and before all that Spandex malarky

Golden Earring - Radar Love

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird

Deep Purple - Stormbringer

George Thorogood - Bad to the Bone

Whitesnake - Fool For You Loving Old


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There can be only one...

Spice Girls - Wannabe

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Panama = Van Halen
> 
> Talk Dirty to me = Poison
> 
> ...


What - no Bowie?!! :shocking: 'Heroes' has to be in there, surely?

Mine - a random sample, off the top of my head and in no particular order. Just 5 greats imo:

Heroes - Bowie

Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar

Search For The Hero - M People

Born To Run - Loose Windscreen (aka The Boss)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

... but there are so many others. Spoilt for choice, really!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Panama = Van Halen
> ...




heroes.......maybe......jean jeanie.....maybe.......


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Pixies - Debaser

Mudhoney - Touch Me I'm Sick

Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod

Rancid - Time Bomb

Stone Roses - I Am The Ressurection

+ about a thousand more!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I had this in my first choice - Suffragette City


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > squareleg said:
> ...


actually thats a great shout bond


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Panic in Detroit was anther that crossed my mind as well but it depend what you consider to be an anthem ????? I think more Deep Purple/ WhiteSnake sort of stuff and not Bowie or these 80's spandex caracatures


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


ive never really though of bowies stuff being rock anthems...........


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb

Eagles - Hotel California

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven

Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing

AC-DC - You Shook Me All Night Long

incedentaly do you know the readers of some rock mag in the states voted on the best 100 Greatest Guitar Solos and the votes went like this (just in case your stuck for ideas for your list.

100 Greatest Guitar Solos

001 Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven

002 Van Halen - Eruption

003 Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird

004 Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb

005 Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower

006 Guns N' Roses - November Rain

007 Metallica - One

008 Eagles - Hotel California

009 Black Sabbath - Crazy Train

010 Cream - Crossroads

011 Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)

012 Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode

013 Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood

014 Derek & The Dominoes - Layla

015 Deep Purple - Highway Star

016 Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker

017 Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover

018 Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing

019 Pantera - Floods

020 Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

021 Pink Floyd - Time

022 Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing

023 Rage Against The Machine - Bulls On Parade

024 Metallica - Fade To Black

025 Jethro Tull - Aqualung

026 Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

027 Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride And Joy

028 Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley

029 Steve Vai - For The Love Of God

030 Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien

031 Ted Nugent - Stranglehold

032 Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun

033 BB King - The Thrill Is Gone

034 Radiohead - Paranoid Android

035 Pantera - Cemetary Gates

036 Yngwie Malmsteen - Black Star

037 Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child Of Mine

038 Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love

039 Neil Young - Cortez The Killer

040 Steely Dan - Reeling In The Years

041 Queen - Brighton Rock

042 The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps

043 ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man

044 Pearl Jam - Alive

045 The Doors - Light My Fire

046 Van Halen - Hot For Teacher

047 Allman Brothers Band - Jessica

048 Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil

049 Santana - Europa

050 Kiss - Shock Me

051 Metallica - Master Of Puppets

052 Jimi Hendrix - Star-Spangled Banner

053 Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You

054 Smashing Pumpkins - Geek USA

055 Joe Satriani - Satch Boogie

056 Black Sabbath - War Pigs

057 Pantera - Walk

058 Eric Clapton - Cocaine

059 Kinks - You Really Got Me

060 Frank Zappa - Zoot Allures

061 Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears

062 Pink Floyd - Money

063 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue

064 Prince - Little Red Corvette

065 Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky

066 Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast

067 Michael Jackson (With Eddie Van Halen) - Beat It

068 Yes - Starship Trooper

069 The Beatles - And Your Bird Can Sing

070 Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze

071 Parliament Funkadelic - Maggot Brain

072 Aerosmith - Walk This Way

073 Phish (With Trey Anastasio) - Stash

074 Deep Purple - Lazy

075 The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again

076 Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl

077 Alice In Chains (With Jerry Cantrell) - Man In The Box

078 Grateful Dead - Truckin'

079 Van Halen - Mean Street

080 ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long

081 The Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane

082 King Crimson - 21st Century Schizoid Man

083 Stvie Ray Vaughan - Scuttle Buttin'

084 UFO - Lights Out

085 David Bowie - Moonage Daydream

086 Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post

087 Johnny Winter - Highway 61 Revisited

088 Steely Dan - Kid Charlemagne

089 Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name

090 Eric Clapton - Let It Rain

091 Creedence Clearwater Revival - Heard It Through The Grapevine

092 Stray Cats - Strut

093 The Doors - The End

094 Rush - Working Man

095 Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter

096 Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Woman

097 Judas Priest - Beyond The Realms Of Death

098 Dream Theater - Under A Glass Moon

099 Jeff Beck - 'Cause We've Ended As Lovers

100 Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Alas said:


> Rory Gallagher but they're not really famous enough so had to settle for Black Sabbath.


 :jawdrop:

Ever changing but off the top of my head:

Morning Sun - Taste ( featuring the famous Rory Gallagher  )

Complete Control - The Clash

Stay With Me - The Faces

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division

Queen Bitch - Bowie

But tomorrow may include

My Generation - The 'oo

Stray Cat Blues - Stones

Powderfinger - Neil Young


----------



## maccauk (Dec 10, 2009)

Seems that there are enough old rockers on this forum for me to include my top 5

1.AC / DC Whole Lotta Rosie

2.UFO Rock Bottom

3.Deep Purple Fireball

4.Judas Priest Green Manalishi (live)

5.Thin Lizzy Emerald

But it will all be different tomorrow, wanted to include some Genesis, Pistols, and Celine Dion.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Well after reading the choices I'll have to change one of mine.

Out goes Black Sabbath - Paranoid

and in comes Blue Oyster Cult - Don't fear the Reaper. :thumbup: How could I have forgotten that.

Amd I'll refrain from commenting on the people who included Bowie, Eagles and Dire Straits in Rock Anthems. :sadwalk:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Alas said:


> Amd I'll refrain from commenting on the people who included Bowie, Eagles and Dire Straits in Rock Anthems. :sadwalk:


On what basis?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Amd I'll refrain from commenting on the people who included Bowie, Eagles and Dire Straits in Rock Anthems. :sadwalk:
> ...


  Because they are to Rock Anthems what Shakin Stevens is to Punk.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Alas said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Right. We need a new emoticon - something along the lines of a little yellow fella with his fist in his mouth, going slowly purple with rage... oh look, here's one! :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesdays Gone

The Black Crowes-Cocaine (excuse the vid)

.38 Special-Hold On Loosely

Foghat-Slow Ride

Deep Purple-Child In Time (Ian Gillan the best vocalist they ever had)

Gillan-Mutually Assured Destruction

Oops, thats 6-I got carried away!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not my personal favourites - but how about these as "the man on the streets pick"

Stairway to Heaven

Smoke on the Water

All Right Now

Born to be Wild

Silver Machine


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Stairway To Heaven? - don't make me tap the sign


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> Well after reading the choices I'll have to change one of mine.
> 
> Out goes Black Sabbath - Paranoid
> 
> ...


as it happens, i think your right.......there not "rock anthems......"


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Well after reading the choices I'll have to change one of mine.
> ...


 :thumbsup: You know it makes sense.

I actually like all 3 of the artists. Remember seeing Dire Strais on the Old Grey Whistle Test before they were famous and thinking they're not bad. Eagles a class act although the old line up was king. Bowie - just a legend. You just have to look at his Singles Collection album - its a double CD with about 40 tracks on it. :yes: Mostly good stuff too.

Another one for the Rock Anthem list - Motorhead - Ace of Spades :rockon:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've read right through and only like a handful of the songs mentioned.  I like straight ahead rock, a bit more uplifting than anthing harder/deeper, so I am struggling to make Alasdairs take on "anthems".

1. Joan Jett "I Love Rock n Roll"

2. Rolling Stones "Start Me Up"

3. The Hives "Hate To Say I Told You So"

4. Bily Idol "Rebel yell"

5. The Who "Won't Get Fooled Again"


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

After a lot of debate with myself

1. I Surrender - Rainbow

2. Stone In Love - Journey

3. Harden My Heart - Quarterflash

4. Alone - Heart

5. Night Games - Graham Bonnet


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Â Five proper rock anthems, off the top of my head; alphabetical order:

AC/DC: For Those About to Rock (We Salute You)

Angel: Rock & Rollers

Boston: Take a Chance on Rock and Roll

Budgie: Breaking all the House Rules

G.B.H.: Race Against Time


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

rhaythorne said:


> Budgie: Breaking all the House Rules


Ah... Budgie. Truly one of the greatest bands in the history of the Universe. Used to follow them around like lemmings. My mate Steve Butler once spent an entire Budgie gig asleep in Burke Shelley's bass rig, following a slight - ahem - over-indulgence. There'll never be another Budgie - or indeed another Steve Butler. Two Giants of our times.

If you've never heard of them, try this one:

BREADFAN

:rockon:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

In no particular order

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter

Black Sabbath - War Pigs

Metalica - Nothing Else Matters

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird

And of course

Tool - Parabola


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

squareleg said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Budgie: Breaking all the House Rules
> ...


Saw them in Canterbury - early 70s???? , Parents really rocks but so does most of their stuff. Still liable to quote - best thing since powdered milk.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Â Aha! Â More Budgie fans Â unk:Â Â Covered by Metallica on more than one occasion too; as if they needed further endorsementÂ Â Â 



> Still liable to quote - best thing since powdered milk.


Better than being in the grip of a tyrefitter's hand!Â

I must point out that the Boston track I listed should be called "Feelin' Satisfied". Â Well, I did say the list was off the top of my head.Â Â Â


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jimmy Hendrix- All Along the Watchtower.

Derek and the Dominos- Layla.

Prince- Purple Rain.

Stereophonics- Maybe Tomorrow.

Unkle- Broken.

Not really my top five, as I'm fickle and change my mind quite often. But, five tracks worth looking up on Spotify.


----------

